# Birgit Schrowange & Katja Burkard "Selbsterstellte Collagen" ( 4x )



## Brian (23 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2012)

Schöne Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## solarmaster1 (23 Juni 2012)

wow birgit ist wundervoll
ich nehme beide
danke
solarmaster1


----------



## Jone (23 Juni 2012)

Richtig klasse. Birgit ist der Hammer. Danke


----------



## mc-hammer (23 Juni 2012)

ich kann es gar nicht glauben, das die birgit schon ü 50 ist!
sie ist ein genuss fürs auge


----------



## Sarafin (24 Juni 2012)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> ich kann es gar nicht glauben, das die birgit schon ü 50 ist!
> sie ist ein genuss fürs auge



Hah,viele Damen über 50 sind noch sehr reizvoll,ich weis von was ich Schreibe


----------



## SPAWN (24 Juni 2012)

Danke für die tollen Collagen
Birgit hat wirklich eine unglaubliche Auslage!
Absicht?
mfg


----------



## Crippler (24 Juni 2012)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> ich kann es gar nicht glauben, das die birgit schon ü 50 ist!
> sie ist ein genuss fürs auge





Sarafin schrieb:


> Hah,viele Damen über 50 sind noch sehr reizvoll,ich weis von was ich Schreibe



Und die Burkhard ist 7 Jahre jünger. Und ich finde es sieht eher umgekeht aus, mindestens


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Juni 2012)

Sehr sexy die beiden Frauen.


----------



## frank63 (24 Juni 2012)

Ich finde beide Damen noch sehr reizvoll. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## walter129 (24 Juni 2012)

Danke!
Sehr hübsche Collage.


----------



## posemuckel (25 Juni 2012)

Tolle Collagen der zwei Hübschen.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (25 Juni 2012)

Danke für die zauberhafte Birgit Schrowange !!


----------



## hubi1 (25 Juni 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:für die schönen Collagen!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## helmutk (25 Juni 2012)

gut gemacht. dankeschön.


----------



## fredclever (25 Juni 2012)

Klasse die beiden danke dafür.


----------



## Rambo (26 Juni 2012)

Danke für die schönen Frauen und super Collagen!
:thx:


----------



## flippo1976 (27 Juni 2012)

Diese Frau ist einfach nur klasse. Danke.


----------



## frock (6 Okt. 2012)

:thx:supersüß


----------



## sune (13 Apr. 2013)

Toll gemacht
Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## jd1893 (15 Aug. 2013)

sehr netter ausschnitt(e)


----------



## tel (15 Aug. 2013)

:WOW::WOW:super bilder....vielen dank


----------



## kk1705 (16 Aug. 2013)

zwei geile Milfs


----------



## Eisen (18 Aug. 2013)

Es gibt doch noch immer Bilder die ich noch nie gesehen habe Danke


----------



## olaf87 (25 Aug. 2013)

Danke für Katja und Birgit


----------



## posemuckel (2 Sep. 2020)

Ich wäre einem flotten Dreier mit den beiden nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## HNimby (12 Sep. 2020)

Wow!, Vielen Dank


----------



## pedroto (13 Sep. 2020)

thank yopu so much


----------



## orgamin (13 Sep. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Collagen


----------

